# ryder cup tickets



## birdie78 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking for some advice ...

I got lucky with 2 tickets for the 2014 ryder cup but I want to take another friend instead of my mum!! (didnt read the details about no transfers before I ordered the ticket!!)...

Would I completely mad to travel up to Scotland and try and get him in on her ticket or will I meet a kind hearted steward who will let me through the gates?...

Anyone do something similar in 2011?...

Any tips would be much appreciated.


Cheers


----------



## DCB (Aug 14, 2013)

Hope your mum wraps up well for the late September weather 


One of the reasons I was never going to put money their way....


----------



## birdie78 (Aug 14, 2013)

got to be a way around it surely......!! fancy dress?... or a steward who can be bought?...


----------



## SaintHacker (Aug 15, 2013)

birdie78 said:



			Looking for some advice ...

I got lucky with 2 tickets for the 2014 ryder cup but I want to take another friend instead of my mum!! (didnt read the details about no transfers before I ordered the ticket!!)...

Would I completely mad to travel up to Scotland and try and get him in on her ticket or will I meet a kind hearted steward who will let me through the gates?...

Anyone do something similar in 2011?...

Any tips would be much appreciated.


Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Does the ticket actually have her name on it? I ask because every ticket you buy for any event will be 'non transferable' in the t+c's, but in reality there is no way of checking, and even then whats the point? As long as its not trying to get an adult in using a concession ticket why should they care?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Does the ticket actually have her name on it? I ask because every ticket you buy for any event will be 'non transferable' in the t+c's, but in reality there is no way of checking, and even then whats the point? As long as its not trying to get an adult in using a concession ticket why should they care?
		
Click to expand...

+1.  Every FA Cup final ticket I have had has come with that threat, and a further one that they will do checks after the event as well so keep the ticket afterwards.  Never been asked personally and none of the people we go with have either.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 16, 2013)

Having registered for this, didn't you have to supply a photo? if this is on the tickets, could make it harder to swap..


----------



## I am Spartacus (Aug 16, 2013)

Nearer the time your mum may be unwell and unable to travel?

Just a suggestion!


----------



## Duckster (Aug 16, 2013)

SaintHacker said:



			Does the ticket actually have her name on it? I ask because every ticket you buy for any event will be 'non transferable' in the t+c's, but in reality there is no way of checking, and even then whats the point? As long as its not trying to get an adult in using a concession ticket why should they care?
		
Click to expand...

All the tickets are going to have the submitted photograph printed onto them and are meant to be on show in a lanyard at all times.  Supposedly to stop touts bulk buying them.


----------



## Mary (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell the steward that your Mum has had a transgender op since you applied for the tickets.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 18, 2013)

It's one of the main reasons (plus the cost, weather and 10 deep crowds watching 4 matches) that I didn't buy tickets, as its over a year away what if I can't make it then how do I sell or even pass on FOC a ticket with my fizzog on it that they say no-one else can use!


----------

